# tan solo



## marsujai

Necesito saber si la expresión "tan solo" va con tilde o sin tilde. 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Mate

marsujai said:


> Necesito saber si la expresión "tan solo" va con tilde o sin tilde.
> Muchas gracias.


Las dos palabras se escriben sin tilde en todos los casos. 

Saludos - Mate


----------



## Betildus

Mateamargo said:


> Las dos palabras se escriben sin tilde en todos los casos.
> 
> Saludos - Mate


 
 
Hola:
Me parece que no estás en la razón Mateamargo.
Marsujai, revisa este hilo

Saludos.


----------



## Cosaco

mi mamá me enseñó lo siguiente:

solo cuando es de soledad va solito sin acento.
sólo cuando es de solamente lleva acento.

Saludos.


----------



## Cosaco

Perdón, olvidé completarlo.

O sea: 
Tan  solo = está muy solo
Tan  sólo = ojala, si solamente


----------



## Betildus

Cosaco said:


> mi mamá me enseñó lo siguiente:
> 
> solo cuando es de soledad va solito sin acento.
> sólo cuando es de solamente lleva acento.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Tu mamá tiene toda la razón. No expliqué más del tema porque hay muchos hilos al respecto, como el que mencioné más arriba.

Saludos.


----------



## marsujai

Muchas gracias por todas las respuestas. Pensaba que tenía que ser con acento y me lo confirmaron. ¡Hasta pronto!


----------



## heidita

marsujai said:


> Muchas gracias por todas las respuestas. Pensaba que tenía que ser con acento y me lo confirmaron. ¡Hasta pronto!


 
Lo siento , marsu, no es cierto. Hay muchos hilo sal respecto. Lo que dicen en síntesis es que solo ya solo lleva acento en caso de duda.

Él solo fue al cine.

Esto puede ser: 

Él solamente fue al cine.

Él fue al cine sin compañía.

Solo en este caso habría que acentuar, para evitar la confusión.

En tu caso, depende. 

*Tan solo quería decir que....*

No lleva acento.


----------



## mjmuak

Como han dicho ya, solo=solamente no tiene por qué ir con acento (nuevas reglas de la RAE, antes sí que había que ponerlo), a menos que no esté muy claro si es igual a "solamente" o a "sin acompanía", que es precisamente el caso de "tan solo". Si con el resto de la frase se entiende bien el significado, no lo pongas, si queda la duda, mejor sí.

Saludos


----------



## hosec

Bueno... a mí me parece que las cosas estaban más claras cuando _sólo_ (= solamente) llevaba tilde y _solo_ (= sin compañía) no. No había que andar pensando si era o no ambigua la expresión: se ponía tilde si era sinónimo de _solamente_ y se acabaron las dudas.
Por cierto, yo a _sólo_ le sigo poniendo la tilde.


----------



## pejeman

mjmuak said:


> Como han dicho ya, solo=solamente no tiene por qué ir con acento (nuevas reglas de la RAE, antes sí que había que ponerlo), a menos que no esté muy claro si es igual a "solamente" o a "sin acompanía", que es precisamente el caso de "tan solo". Si con el resto de la frase se entiende bien el significado, no lo pongas, si queda la duda, mejor sí.
> 
> Saludos


 
La pregunta sería ¿claro para quién? Sí para mí que lo escribo, resulta dudoso, pues le pongo acento y puede suceder que para alguien que lo lee resulte innecesario, porque es un hacha del idioma.

Y al revés, yo podría considerarlo tan obvio y omitir el acento y tal vez el lector se haga cruces.

Ocurrencias de los ñores académicos.


----------



## totor

pejeman said:


> La pregunta sería ¿claro para quién? Sí para mí que lo escribo, resulta dudoso, pues le pongo acento y puede suceder que para alguien que lo lee resulte innecesario, porque es un hacha del idioma.
> 
> Y al revés, yo podría considerarlo tan obvio y omitir el acento y tal vez el lector se haga cruces.
> 
> Ocurrencias de los ñores académicos.



Con lo cual, amigos, lo mejor es ponerlo siempre que remplace a solamente y sacarlo siempre que remplace a sin compañía, y dejar de preguntarse si está claro u oscuro  .


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Me siento tan solo, nadie está conmigo en mi cumpleaños.
Tan sólo quería que vienieran mis amigos.

¿Estoy bien, o mejor ya no opino?


----------



## Jellby

ToñoTorreón said:


> Me siento tan solo, nadie está conmigo en mi cumpleaños.
> Tan sólo quería que vienieran mis amigos.
> 
> ¿Estoy bien, o mejor ya no opino?



Según las reglas antiguas sí.

Según las reglas vigentes (a las que algunos nos oponemos), en la segunda oración "solo" no puede interpretarse como adjetivo (en todo caso habría de ser "solos") y por lo tanto es incorrecto escribirlo con acento.


----------



## mjmuak

pejeman said:


> La pregunta sería ¿claro para quién? Sí para mí que lo escribo, resulta dudoso, pues le pongo acento y puede suceder que para alguien que lo lee resulte innecesario, porque es un hacha del idioma.
> 
> Y al revés, yo podría considerarlo tan obvio y omitir el acento y tal vez el lector se haga cruces.
> 
> Ocurrencias de los ñores académicos.


 
Estoy contigo, yo le sigo poniendo la tilde, que me parece más lógico  que dejarlo a la subjetividad. Pero hay que explicar las nuevas normas, aunque no tengan mucho sentido o nos líen más.

Saludos


----------



## Mate

Pido a todos perdón por haber liado este hilo. 

La respuesta correcta a la pregunta original es: "tan solo" no lleva tilde.


----------



## Jellby

Mateamargo said:


> Pido a todos perdón por haber liado este hilo.
> 
> La respuesta correcta a la pregunta original es: "tan solo" no lleva tilde.



Depende:

Veo a Juan tan *solo*  (veo a Juan tan solitario)
Veo a Juan tan *sólo*  (veo a Juan únicamente)


----------



## Betildus

Jellby said:


> Depende:
> 
> Veo a Juan tan *solo*  (veo a Juan tan solitario)
> Veo a Juan tan *sólo*  (veo a Juan únicamente)


 
O sea, aparte de lo que le dijo la mamá a Cosaco............el *solo* se acentúa dependiendo de......


----------



## Jellby

Betildus said:


> O sea, aparte de lo que le dijo la mamá a Cosaco............el *solo* se acentúa dependiendo de......



Se acentúa si es adverbio, pero solo cuando puede haber confusión con el adjetivo. Si es adverbio, pero el adjetivo no tendría sentido, entonces no lleva acento.

Al menos eso dice la regla actual.


----------



## Cosaco

¡Arrgghh!  ¡Y tan fácil que era seguir el consejo de mi mamá! ¡Protesto!

Aquí una explicación completa.

Fuente: http://felipezuleta.blogspot.com/2007/05/horror.html

"Palabras que ya no llevan tilde diacrítica

este, ese, aquel = determinante o pronombre. Ahora solo se acentúan en casos de ambigüedad. Cuando en un mismo enunciado pueda ser determinante y pronombre indistintamente, entonces se acentuará ortográficamente en función de pronombre. RAE, tilde en los demostrativos este, ese, aquel, etc.
solo = adjetivo o adverbio. Solo se acentúa en casos en que haya de resolverse una interpretación ambigua. RAE, tilde en solo[2]


1. ↑ R.A.E., Ortografía de la lengua española, Madrid, Espasa Calpe, 1999. ISBN 8423992500
2. ↑ Aunque tradicionalmente «sólo/solo» era un par distinguido por la tilde diacrítica, el criterio actual, tras la última edición de la ortografía de la Academia de la Lengua de 1999 (R.A.E., op. cit.), es que esta palabra lleva tilde solo cuando en su enunciado exista ambigüedad. Cito la última edición antedicha, pág. 50, apdo. 4.6.4/a:

La palabra solo puede funcionar como adjetivo o como adverbio. Ejemplos:

A Tomás le gusta estar solo.
Solo tomaremos fruta.

Cuando quien escribe perciba riesgo de ambigüedad, llevará acento ortográfico en su uso adverbial. Ejemplos:

Pasaré solo este verano aquí ('en soledad, sin compañía').
Pasaré sólo este verano aquí ('solamente, únicamente').

Para más precisiones, transcribo el último criterio de la RAE, del Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas (DPD), consultable en línea en la página de la RAE [1]

3.2.3. sólo/solo. La palabra solo puede ser un adjetivo: No me gusta el café solo; Vive él solo en esa gran mansión; o un adverbio: Solo nos llovió dos días; Contesta solo sí o no. Se trata de una palabra llana terminada en vocal, por lo que, según las reglas generales de acentuación (→ 1.1.2), no debe llevar tilde. Ahora bien, cuando esta palabra pueda interpretarse en un mismo enunciado como adverbio o como adjetivo, se utilizará obligatoriamente la tilde en el uso adverbial para evitar ambigüedades: Estaré solo un mes (al no llevar tilde, solo se interpreta como adjetivo: ‘en soledad, sin compañía’); Estaré sólo un mes (al llevar tilde, sólo se interpreta como adverbio: ‘solamente, únicamente’); también puede deshacerse la ambigüedad sustituyendo el adverbio solo por los sinónimos solamente o únicamente."


----------



## marsujai

Voy a ser más concreta:
Si alguien escribe la frase: "Si tan solo fueras más amable". ¿Le agrego el acento si no lo tiene? ¿Le quito el acento si sí lo tiene? Sucede que estoy realizando correcciones literarias y no me termina de quedar claro si lleva o no acento. No quiero eliminar el acento si es correcto que lo lleve, ni quiero agregarlo si no es correcto.
Gracias.


----------



## Jellby

Pues ese caso es delicado, porque siendo un poco rebuscado podría interpretarse como adjetivo. Por eso yo prefiero la regla antigua, en la que el adverbio llevaba tilde siempre.

Lo mejor es buscar la coherencia. Busca otros casos de "sólo", si algunos no son ambiguos (por lo que no deberían llevar tilde) yo te recomendaría ponerle la tilde a todos, siguiendo la regla antigua. Si todos los casos de "sólo" podrían ser ambiguos, entonces continua con la regla nueva.


----------



## Cosaco

Bueno, pienso que en este caso solamente puede ser solamente.
"Si tan solamente fueras más amable"
No me imagino que al estar solo (de soledad) fuera más amable, o sea que si entendí bien no hay ambigüedad.
Resultado: no lleva acento.


----------



## Rayines

Acá tienes algunos ejemplos del Banco de Datos de la RAE:

1 ión, mientras que en el verano la proporción baja tan sólo a 25.6 %. 2 nte, si continúa esta tendencia puede convertirse tan sólo en un colorido recuerdo. 
3 ún más resaltada por el hecho de que este planeta tan sólo presenta un aspecto: conjunción con el Sol. 
4 ue no hablamos de un destino predeterminado, sino tan sólo de establecer las líneas generales sobre las 
5 con límites que no sean una rígida frontera sino tan sólo una necesaria delimitación de individualidad ** 
6 serling: "Cuando más creador se es más se percibe tan sólo el mundo propio, y desde que he dado nacimie 
7 la haute couture. Está esperando por tercera vez (tan sólo) a Ferral, en su cuarto. Tiene la ilusión de 
8 Santa Rosa, en 1972 había 1822 alumnos y en 1974 tan sólo 1445, con lo cual las escuelas merman su alu ** 1980 Gioja, Rolando


----------



## Betildus

marsujai said:


> Voy a ser más concreta:
> Si alguien escribe la frase: "Si tan solo fueras más amable". ¿Le agrego el acento si no lo tiene? ¿Le quito el acento si sí lo tiene? Sucede que estoy realizando correcciones literarias y no me termina de quedar claro si lleva o no acento. No quiero eliminar el acento si es correcto que lo lleve, ni quiero agregarlo si no es correcto.
> Gracias.


 
 S.O.S Jellby!!!!!!! 
Si el solo puede reemplazarse por solamente, lleva tilde.................pero además hay que ver si es adverbio o adjetivo o si produce ambigüedad o si......... 
¿Y por qué te complicas la vida? (y me la complicas a mi? ), mejor escribe:
- "¡Si solamente fueras más amable!" (exclamación con suspiro)
- "Si solamente fueras más amable, entonces................." (te prometo tal cosa)
Pero ya que insisten, yo pondría: Si tan sólo...... 

(veo que nos cruzamos con las respuestas)


----------



## Jellby

Betildus said:


> Si el solo puede reemplazarse por solamente, lleva tilde.................pero además hay que ver si es adverbio o adjetivo o si produce ambigüedad o si.........



Cuando digo "es adverbio" quiero decir lo mismo que si dijera "se puede reemplazar por solamente": el adverbio se puede reemplazar por solamente (que también es adverbio), el adjetivo no. Además, el adjetivo debe coordinar con el sustantivo al que modifica en género y número, lo que es otra pista para distinguir adverbio y adjetivo.


----------



## heidita

Jellby said:


> Pues ese caso es delicado, porque siendo un poco rebuscado podría interpretarse como adjetivo. Por eso yo prefiero la regla antigua, en la que el adverbio llevaba tilde siempre.


 
Es verdad que todos pensamos que la regla es una tontería, pero ya que existe, no hay que buscarle los tres pies al gato. No sé dónde ves que pueda ser adjetivo en el caso que nos presenta Marsu. 

Marsu, si eres coherente con las reglas de la Real academia, *debes* quitarle el acento si lo lleva.



> Lo mejor es buscar la coherencia. Busca otros casos de "sólo", si algunos no son ambiguos (por lo que no deberían llevar tilde) yo te recomendaría ponerle la tilde a todos, siguiendo la regla antigua. Si todos los casos de "sólo" podrían ser ambiguos, entonces continua con la regla nueva.


 
Jellby, me supongo que Marsu debe regirse *por las reglas en vigor*, de ahí que no entiendo que le recomiendes usar la regla antigua, o sea, la que ya no existe.


----------



## heidita

marsujai said:


> Si alguien escribe la frase: "Si tan solo fueras más amable". ¿Le agrego el acento si no lo tiene? ¿Le quito el acento si sí lo tiene?


 
La nueva regla de la Real academia es bastante clara. no nos gusta a nadie, pero siendo correctora, no creo que debes regirte por gustos, sino por las reglas en vigor. 

No hay posibilidad de malinterpretar tu frase, así que no lleva acento.


----------



## marsujai

Muchas gracias por todas las respuestas.
Ahora bien, si no interpreté mal, la nueva regla de la Real Academia consiste en no colocar acentos en palabras que pueden tener dos funciones (solo: adjetivo y adverbio) si no hay ambigüedad. La regla como tal de por sí me parece ambigua, dado que queda a criterio de cada persona determinar cuándo una frase puede ser ambigua o no.
Conclusión por el momento: "tan solo" sin acento.
Nuevamente muchas gracias.


----------



## Jellby

heidita said:


> Es verdad que todos pensamos que la regla es una tontería, pero ya que existe, no hay que buscarle los tres pies al gato. No sé dónde ves que pueda ser adjetivo en el caso que nos presenta Marsu.



Si tan solo fueras más amable = si, estando tan solitario, fueras más amable.

Es rebuscado pero posible. Y si yo quisiera expresar esta opción, ¿cómo lo pondría? Obviamente sin acento, pero entonces probablemente se interpretaría como adverbio diciendo "está claro que no puede ser adjetivo"... En fin.


----------



## Rayines

Otra: Tan solo lo encontrábamos en las calles colmadas de gente.....
Hahaha .


----------



## Skywriter

Cosaco said:


> ¡Arrgghh!  ¡Y tan fácil que era seguir el consejo de mi mamá! ¡Protesto!
> 
> Je, je, ése, tb fue el consejo de mi hermano, pero creo q "tan sólo" tendría tilde, porque si digo: "Tan sólo quiero leer", tendría más sentido  que me refiera a q solamente quiera leer, no a que estoy tan solo (sin compañía) y quiero leer: "Tan solo (estoy), quiero leer".


----------



## marsujai

Gracias por tu comentario. Lo tendré en cuenta.


----------



## litelchau

Cuando la Academia deja algo al arbitrio del hablante, usando la ambigüedad como criterio para poner una tilde, me echo a temblar. Yo sigo poniendo la tilde siempre al adverbio, me resulta más cómodo.
¿Es una falta de ortografía escribir "sólo" cuando no hay ambigüedad posible?


----------



## Jellby

litelchau said:


> ¿Es una falta de ortografía escribir "sólo" cuando no hay ambigüedad posible?



Por desgracia, según las normas actuales sí. Y se da el caso de que:

"Estaré solo dos semanas"

significa cosas distintas si quien lo dice es un hombre (puede haber ambigüedad, "solo" es adjetivo) o una mujer (no puede haber ambigüedad, "solo" es adverbio).


----------



## litelchau

Pues esto es de locos.


----------



## Rayines

litelchau said:


> Pues esto es de locos.


No te preocupes litelchau, no serás solo, sino solo seremos los que solos continuaremos con la falta de ortografía.


----------

